

Project Management for Startps: Thoughts and Musings - vospeweb
http://blog.webbynode.com/2012/05/project-management-for-startps-thoughts-and-musings/

======
seminal
Good project managers are rare but such regimentation can stifle the free flow
of ideas if the PM is not careful. The good ideas come from nature and
leisure, not from where the Deadline looms.

